# My new Skiff (Boggy creek f-15 Bullet)



## Creek Runner

Well I ordered my new boat about a month ago but it had 7 boats in front of it so it wasn't even going to start for another 6 or so months. But John called and said a guy had to back out; and he already had the hull (same as mine the 15 Bullet) layed up and that I could take his spot if I wanted to  . So it looks like it will be here a little sooner, it's still going to be a while as John is going to be doing some custom stuff for me that I want done and I told him to take his time. 

It will be a very sweet skiff once finished, Power will be a Custom designed 2002 70hp 2s Yamaha built by me. Looks like I better get started on my part.


----------



## mirrocraft

I am in line waiting for my Boggy Creek Tunnel 16'. Paid for my slot about 6 weeks ago. Tried to wait till hunting season to order so it won't be such a long wait.


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah I know what you mean I'm glad hunting season is here to. Yeah your boat was in front of mine, because I was at the back of list. But I guess someone in front of us had to cancel; and John had already started his lay up. There was 1 guy in front of me that was getting the 15 Bullet but he passed on moving up. So I got it !!


----------



## cutrunner

Lucky! Thats a cool lookin boat from some of the pictures ive seen. What colors?


----------



## Creek Runner

Man I haven't settled on the color for sure? I'm thinking a dark Blue hull and white deck. Wife wants gator colors but that's not going to happen, lol. Boat should be light and very fast!


----------



## cutrunner

About 10 years ago my dad built a flats boat(from scratch) and it looks dead nuts exact to the boat you ordered, but it was 18'6" and it had afterplanes "sponsons". But the same strakes and v and gunnel height. The boat did 55 with a 115, which is pretty darned good but not impressive, until you knew what it weighed.. Haha, that thing was a TANK! (hes oldschool, the more overbuilt the better). But Dang did it ride good! Coulda hammered the throttle down, kicked your feet up on the steering wheel, drove with one foot, doin 55 thru real 2-3's. Ask anybody that lives around here what the "crossroads" is like at 4:30pm on a beautiful saturday afternoon... Be better off crossing to west end..


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah that's what sold me on this boat was the ride. The St.Johns can get nasty up here; Man I'm looking for 55MPH + fully loaded with the 70hp I'm building.


----------



## oysterbreath

Nice, congrats. Yeah, you can just look at the hull and you know it'll ride nice. It's got just the right amount of deadrise! Be sure to post pictures...


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah I will have pics as it comes together. Torn down the engine today, going to pack up the block and send it out on Monday.


----------



## cutrunner

Are you doing anythng special to the engine, or just rebuild?


----------



## Creek Runner

> Are you doing anythng special to the engine, or just rebuild?


Oh no some very special things. As it sits right now with the blueprints I should see about 87-92hp @ 7400rpm.


----------



## Creek Runner

Sorry didn't have time to go into details earlier. Wife came home and wanted dinner. 

The block will be Z-ported, shot peen, and blueprinted.
I'm replacing all the sleeves with custom ones, it will be bored 40 over, I'm going to be designing the pistons myself (Wiseco Will make them off my mold design) I will then be hand sanding, notching,  and polishing the pistons and rods, before I send them off to be balanced. The crank shaft, drive shaft and (Hopefully the flywheel) will be lightened, blue printed, and balanced. I'm going to run a high compression head, carbon fiber boyesen reeds, I'm going to hand massage the carbs and run oversized jets, the ECM will be flashed to remove the rev-limiter. I still have a couple details to work out, but that's basically the set up I'm shooting for.

Lots of work to do!


----------



## cutrunner

Ahhh finally someones speakin my language!!!!! I was just gonna tellyou to sand and polish the rod sides.. But ya beat me to it lol. Remember lengthwise, never across. Had a friend do that, didnt work well for him. We should set the motor up to run E-85!, especially with all the compression your gonna run.


----------



## Creek Runner

Man E-85? Your getting above my knowledge base now! Have you ever or know anyone ever to lighten a 70hp flywheel. Done some 6's and a V4 but never a 70hp. Oh yeah will be running a custom exhaust tuner can't forget that. Won't do any good to get all that air in there if I can't get it out


----------



## cutrunner

I'll b honest with ya, my high performance background is more car based than outboard. I dont really stray to far from stock when it comes to outboards, dunno why.. :-? I was really heavy in 10.5 cars for a while. Nothin like watchin a door slammer car go high 6's at 250mph on a 10.5 in wide dot approved drag radial, all while controllin the throtle of 1800+horsepower of a near 700ci big block with twin 101mm turbos..


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah I hear yeah, never been in the 6's. Use to run high high 7.9 in my stang over in G-ville back in the day. But I love building high performance outboards. I use to drag those to. Heck anything that had a motor.


----------



## thebullet

Any ideas what your going to do on the interior, and what extras you may add?


----------



## Creek Runner

> Any ideas what your going to do on the interior, and what extras you may add?


Yeah John and I have started talking about it, This is what I know for sure as of now. Front Deck with under bow storage, Custom fuel tank built to fit perfectly with maximum space savings and fuel capacity.  I’m going to do a small center console with as of right now a Frigid Ridgid, the same height as the deck that can be moved to either in front of the console to use as a seat or up against the front deck to give you more deck space. Rod storage under the gunnels Rear deck with 25 gallon release well, and storage not sure of the rear deck configuration yet got a couple ideas. I’m debating whether to go with a splash well and mount the motor on the transom or to go with a full transom and Jack plate (fixed). As far as rigging and extras 24v trolling motor quick disconnect with odyssey PC925’s under the front deck, Odyssey under the console for starting. Hummingbird 798ci HD or Garmin 536, Hydraulic steering, going with an all welded aluminum trailer, Still a lot of details to work out, open to ALL SUGGESTIONS


----------



## cutrunner

Full transom with jackplate, as much livewell/releasewell as possible, stay with the oddysee's, go garmin, 740s flush mount, lenco tabs, and led everything. ;D


----------



## Creek Runner

I'm goiong to run the Volvo QL tabs, and I want to be able to spin the depth finder around to face me while on the trolling motor, is the reason I'm not going with a flushmount. I'm kind of worried about weight distrubution if I go with the Jack plate. If I do it will be a fixed 2" set back.


----------



## Nevek

When are you getting the boat? I am curious about pictures of the way you set up your console as that is the same console I am using in my boat.


----------



## Creek Runner

It's going to be a little before I have pics of the console, as I'm I no hurry for the boat so I told John to take his time.

However the Console is going to have the front seat cut off it and squared up in the front. Then I'm having a custom cooler made (like a frigid rigid) to go in front of the console which will be the same height as the deck so you can use it as a seat in front of the console, slide it up to the deck and make more deck space, or just take it out for more room.


----------



## SilentHunter

> I'll b honest with ya, my high performance background is more car based than outboard. I dont really stray to far from stock when it comes to outboards, dunno why.. :-?  I was really heavy in 10.5 cars for a while. Nothin like watchin a door slammer car go high 6's at 250mph on a 10.5 in wide dot approved drag radial, all while controllin the throtle of 1800+horsepower of a near 700ci big block with twin 101mm turbos..


that mustang was nasty!


----------



## cutrunner

Has the build started? Im gettin anxious for some build pics!!!!!!


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah it has both (boat & motor) I just got the pistons from Wiseco, now the fun begins hand sanding and polishing the pistons and rods. I hope to have the block closed before the 1st of the year. As soon as John pops the hull out of the mold I will get some pics.


----------



## fsae99

Don't forget to add motor build pics. While have done some pretty serious work to 4Strokes I've never done any 2 stroke performance work. Very interested in this aspect. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## fishy82

Any updates creek runner??


----------



## Creek Runner

No sorry none yet, I haven't done a single thing!!! Be in the woods every free sec. I get which hasn't been much with the holidays. I seem to remember having a lot more free time before I got married and became a dad.


----------



## boatbrett

cmon get back to this!


----------



## cutrunner

Yea!!!! Cmon lol does this boat have a cap? Is it going to have a pad?


----------



## makin moves

wiseco pistons, boysen carbon fiber reeds, your making me want to go out and blow up my honda cr 250 just so I can have you rebuild it  ;D


----------



## Creek Runner

Sorry guys for the lack of updates, Holidays & Hunting took priority, only 1 week left of hunting and I will be back on the motor @ full speed. Met with John to give him dimension on fore and aft decks and to go over build.  Yep the boat does have a pad, no it will not have a cap it will be all hand built. 

Here are some pics of John glassing in the transom.








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## levip

that 14 diablo looks an aweful lot like my 1500 sundance i wonder if they got the mold from sundance??


----------



## thebandit

any updates?


----------



## Creek Runner

I better get started on the engine! 








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## boatbrett

wanna race skiffs when its done?  hull is looking good!!!

honestly, what will your motor weigh once its built?


----------



## Creek Runner

Nah man not into racing anymore, the motor isn't really going to be any lighter other than a few pounds or so. But I will video a run to see what the top end is going to be. I have been down in Mexico catching Rooster Fish so I really don't have any updates right now.


----------



## cutrunner

Any updates? (not that i can talk...)


----------



## Creek Runner

John has started back on my boat, here a couple pics. Rigging tubes in under the console, drain line in the front locker, and floor glassed in.








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## Creek Runner

Out of the Mold! What you guys think of the color?
Also a picture of my custom gas tank that I had made to give me maxium space in the front hatch.

I will get by the shop in the next day or 2 to get some better pics of it out of the mold.








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## Creek Runner

Aww checked my email and there was a couple more!  








[/img]









[/img]


----------



## jms

NICE !!!

dumb question:

that fuel tank - is it going to be epoxy coated,or,left as it is ?


----------



## Creek Runner

Thanks Man! 

It will be left as is; I made the tank so as it can be pulled out of the front hatch without any cutting to the front deck. So if there is ever any problem, no biggie to get it out and fix or replace it.


----------



## makin moves

really like the blue keep the pics coming


----------



## cutrunner

That blue looks awesome!! 
I was going to do a dark blue but since i was going to spray it i decided not to.
That is a seriously sweet hull
I like the way the bow looks, also the lifting strakes, pad and the pocket.
Like a mini lake &bay


----------



## Delmer

Love that blue. What color are you going with for the top deck?


----------



## Creek Runner

Thanks guys, Cut that’s what I thought when I 1st saw it. I’m not sure what color I’m going to use on the top, I was thinking Matter Horn White with a Matching dark blue console and maybe dark blue under the gunnels. What color would you guys do? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Delmer

I was thinking a cream or moon dust would look sweet. I may have to change the color of my hull once I get the call to choose colors and options. That blue is sweet.


----------



## cutrunner

I wouldnt do a dark blue console.. Too much reflection, and weird lookin.
I can say from first hand experience lol


----------



## makin moves

I have the same color on my boat and we went with a real light sand/cream color on the decks and center console turned out great. Its easy on the eyes in the bright sun.


----------



## Creek Runner

Making moves you got a pic of your boat?


----------



## jms

> Thanks Man!
> 
> It will be left as is; I made the tank so as it can be pulled out of the front hatch without any cutting to the front deck. So if there is ever any problem, no biggie to get it out and fix or replace it.



nice !!
allways good to plan ahead !

that's a great color - love this rig !


----------



## makin moves

hey creek Ill take one for you later today the ones I have are on the water and it make it look lighter than it is. Ill get a pick of it in the garage so you can get a idea


----------



## Creek Runner

Went to the shop today, here are a couple more pics.








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## Creek Runner

Inside view with the floor glassed in, fully foamed injected with the gas tank sitting in it & the location, size, shape of the livewell.








[/img]

Livewell size and shape








[/img]

Notice the 2 rigging tubes (not 1), John said a guy that was in the shop asked why 2, response ever rigged a boat!








[/img]


----------



## makin moves

sorry it took a few days heres the pics of the color we went with. You can see the white hatch and I put a white lid up against the live well so you can see the color diff


----------



## skinnywater3

Looking forward to seeing some video of your skiff running with that tweaked out yamaha.

Sweet build, congrats!


----------



## Creek Runner

Ordered the trailer for skiff last week, stopped by the fab shop today. Oh Yeah!!! Fully custom all welded aluminum; torsion axles, diamond plate fenders, custom aluminum side guides, Stainless Steel hubs, lugs, and, nuts, waiting on the jack, winch, and mag wheels. The jack and winch are the new F2 all aluminum ones from fulton.








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## Rosco

Nice boat. May I ask who is building the trailer for you? It's looking very nice and I want to order a custom trailer for my build.


----------



## jms

i am so frickin' jealous !!


colors:

with that kick ass blue hull - i would go for the matterhorn white - that greyish white will look great ! matterhorn white deck,inner liner and console...


----------



## Creek Runner

Thanks guys!

Rosco, All about Trailes (Ie Advance Boat Trailers) in Jacksonville, FL 904-399-3640 John is the owner, (Not the same John from Boggy Creek) Full custom fab shop.

Kreepa, Yeah I'm still leaning toward Matterhorn myself.


----------



## oysterbreath

Ssweet hull, sweet color, and that trailer.....ohhhhhhhh man! That trailer is hot! I was gonna ask how much but im sure it's out of my pocket range!


----------



## makin moves

Thats one good looking trailer. Every cross member has a v in it, which makes the most since to me unless you have a corolina skiff type boat. Looking foward to more pics of the skiff and the trailer


----------



## Creek Runner

Wheels came in! [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]








[/img]


----------



## jrod0785

Man that is a sick trailer! Boat is looking awesome as well. I really like that dark blue! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Creek Runner

Picked up the trailer today. Looks great!








[/img]








[/img]

All Aluminum Jack and winch!







[/img]








[/img]


----------



## Creek Runner

Live well! Should be able to keep a fish or two alive in there.  ;D








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## stasponge31

Looking good! What are the dimensions of your livewell? Are you going to mount your batteries up front to offset the weight when is it full?

Tight Lines!


----------



## Creek Runner

> Looking good! What are the dimensions of your livewell? Are you going to mount your batteries up front to offset the weight when is it full?
> 
> Tight Lines!


I'm not really sure of the dimensions on the live well, I just told John to make it larger enough for 2 tournament size redfish to have plenty of room. The trolling motor batteries and gas tank are going to be under the front hatch starting battery under the console. The live well should never have to be more than half full to keep fish or bait alive, as I will be running an oxygen system.


----------



## stasponge31

Thanks for the reply CreekRunner(also for your insight in my Prop Shop thread)! I will be making trip up to see JP in the next week or so with intentions to check out your skiff and the others he has to offer. Can't wait to see it when it is finished!

Tight Lines!


----------



## stasponge31

Any updates on your skiff? Looking forward to seeing it complete!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Creek Runner

> Any updates on your skiff? Looking forward to seeing it complete!
> 
> Tight Lines!


Not really anything worth getting excited about.  Last time I was over at the shop JP was working on the molds for the decks. I got the motor back together, and fired it up for the 1st time about 2 weeks ago. Got a couple bugs that I need to work out but for the most part everything went smooth and I'm happy with it. Should have it on the dyno in about 3 weeks to see what kind of power she is making.


----------



## cutrunner

Ahhhh sweet!!
Send it my way, i'll paint it


----------



## cutrunner

Any updates?


----------



## Creek Runner

I was over at the shop Thursday, John finished the Molds for the hatch receivers 2 of them have been built just 1 more to go and then time to build the decks, I changed the live well as he got a couple more molds and had one that I liked and he was finishing that up went with light blue in the live well, so it's moving along just kind of slow. I will have the motor finished next week I hope, of course  I have been hoping for that for a month. But 99% of it's done and I should be able to get some video of it running posted.


----------



## Creek Runner

Worked on the engine tonight, hope to have pics and video of her running on the stand tomorrow.


----------



## Creek Runner

Well the stupid UPS guy didn't deliver my parts today that I needed (3 little O-rings, and some earl's fittings) as soon as I can get these back on she (engine) will be done on the top end at least.








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## cutrunner

Did you do anything to the carbs? (besides the velocity stacks?) :-?
Clean lookin tho!


----------



## Creek Runner

Come on Cut look at them real close, and tell me what you see? I also have been playing with the jets, on and off about 5 times.


----------



## cutrunner

Off a 90?
I see 3 clean carbs, your velocity stacks with a welded on flange, primestart system, and what looks like SS braided hose, but that dont make it go faster.

Im going to admit, i dont work on "little" motors much..
250s, 300s, and 350s are my bread n butter.. Lol especially the 350s


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah I thought you might have noticed the bore size is larger. But if you don't work on many 3cyl yammies you wouldn't be able to tell.

They are HT6300 Big bore carbs, with oversized jetting.


----------



## Guest

Are you still thinking you will see 87hp-92hp? Or more?

I have a 2008 Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke still in the crate that I'm looking in the future to built a boat/skiff around. I was more interested in doing a Hydro Tech Phase 3 or similar which I was told would get the motor to 112Hp or so. Any opinions?


----------



## Creek Runner

Hey Brazil,

Hydro Tech is the shizzle when it comes to Yamaha Performance, kind of like Diamond for Mercs & Monty for OMC. 

Here is the thing though, if you don't know how to do all the work yourself I would leave the motor alone. Out board motors break enough stock and when you start messing with things you're just increasing the odds for a mechanical failure. That being said I have installed Hydro Tech Phase 3 kit on an 99' 90hp and we saw 104hp on the dyno.  To get real power out of an out board you gotta get into the ports. Bolt on stuff will only get you so far. Granted the motor had some hours on it and the compression had already started to fall off. So 112hp might be realistic.

My advice is if it's still in the crate leave it alone and run the he-- out of it like it is. Or you could just sell it to me!!!


----------



## cutrunner

Mybuddies got a Monty built 4.0L v8 omc on a jaguar tunnel.
That things a baaddddd biiii-you get te rest..
I love ridin with him and stompin mercs into the ground


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kstovall82

Just curious how this project is coming just looked in for the first time in a while and I think my drool fried my keyboard!!!


----------



## Creek Runner

Finally got a few updates for you guys, John is full steam ahead on my boat and we have started to build out the interior here are a few pics! As always criticism/ideas are always welcomed.

Front deck is built just sitting on some 2x4 to get an idea of the layout. 







[/img]

My custom gas tank fits perfect inside leaving enough room for my trolling motor batteries.







[/img]

Built some rear bulkheads to keep things from sliding into the bigle area, still have to cut the drains out.







[/img]

Rear deck with hatches and live well, going to cut out the back area for a splash well.







[/img] 

Hatch that's going to be in the splash well to give you complete access to the bilge.







[/img]

Reciver for the splash well hatch see all the working room!!!







[/img]

Splash well







[/img]


----------



## DuckNut

> My custom gas tank fits perfect inside leaving enough room for my trolling motor batteries.


Batteries in the same compartment as the gas tank????


----------



## cutrunner

Lol alot of boat companies do it.
Allthe more reason to make sure your tank isnt leaking and your wiring is proper.


----------



## mirrocraft

Creek good to see some progress. I know how it feels to wait. I am suppose to get my Genesis next week. It has been a long wait but am happy with how it is turning out as you will be. John will turn you out a boat to be proud of.


----------



## Creek Runner

> My custom gas tank fits perfect inside leaving enough room for my trolling motor batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> Batteries in the same compartment as the gas tank????
Click to expand...

Yep I don't have a problem with them being in the same compartment. 

I just rigged a brand new 18' hpx Maverick and that's where the factory rigged them to go.

The Action Craft 1720 also had them up front with the gas tank.


Thanks Toadfish, yeah It's been a long wait, but it's going to worth it. Just the custom things I'm getting to do, it will be 1 of a kind built for fishing 1st and ease of maintenance 2nd


----------



## Creek Runner

A few more pics,








[/img]








[/img]

Splash well with access hatch lid off







[/img]

Access hatch lid on







[/img]

Underneath







[/img]


----------



## stasponge31

The boat is turning out great, I can't wait to see it when it is finished! Do you know what the weight capacity of that model is?


----------



## mirrocraft

Creek your boat build should start heating up now. Looking forward to the next few weeks of posts.


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah the build is coming along, spoke to John today to talk about a few things one being the deck color, went with MatterHorn White.


----------



## oysterbreath

Ohhhhh, THAT'S how REAL boats are made!
I've been spending so much time in my garage pretending to build boats that I forgot how the pros do it! That skiff is looking real good so far! That's some real beefy construction! You'd split a Ranger in half if you T-boned it with that thing!


----------



## Creek Runner

> Ohhhhh, THAT'S how REAL boats are made!
> I've been spending so much time in my garage pretending to build boats that I forgot how the pros do it! That skiff is looking real good so far! That's some real beefy construction! You'd split a Ranger in half if you T-boned it with that thing!


Might have something to do with the extra 2 layers of Bi-axail John used, he knows I'm going to run it hard!!! LOL


----------



## boat123

Creek,

Boat is looking great. Did you pick out your final color for the topside yet and what is the statis of the motor your building havent seen pics in awhile? Whats the builders wait time is on something like this


----------



## Rosco

Looks great. Is that a Divinycell or Corecell core on the decks?


----------



## Creek Runner

> Creek,
> 
> Boat is looking great. Did you pick out your final color for the topside yet and what is the statis of the  motor your building havent seen pics in awhile? Whats the builders wait time is on something like this


Thanks Fresh! Matterhorn White for the top deck, not really sure about the turn around time right now I know it will be faster than my build. John is no longer the sole owner and worker @ Boggy creek boats. Don Walton & Dick Dwiggins (really good guys) have joined the team @ Boggy creek boats. Give any of them a call, they will answer any of your questions.




> Looks great.   Is that a Divinycell or Corecell core on the decks?


Thanks Rosco! 

It's Aircell foam core, http://www.polyumac.com/Aircell.html


A few pics from the shop today, also while there got to meet form memeber Boney very nice speaking with you today.








[/img]








[/img]

Decks just sitting in place







[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## stasponge31

It was very nice meeting you at the shop on Monday. JP has an amazing place and I am more than impressed with your skiff. I'm really looking forward to seeing it complete and what numbers you can get with that badass 70 on the back.

Do you plan on leaving your hatches open to the inside of the boat or are you going to have them fabricate tub inserts? Also, where do you plan on putting your trolling motor plug in? 

Thank you in advance, Boney


----------



## Creek Runner

Decks are glassed in, console is out of the mold. We just sat it in place to see what it looked like.

I was going to have the front seat cut off the console, and make a removable cooler. But I kind of like it and might just make the front jump seat into a small cooler? Any thoughts? I'm liking that color with the blue hull!








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## cutrunner

Make it a cooler or pitchbait well..


----------



## Creek Runner

Yeah I'm thinking cooler, I don't need another well.


----------



## cutrunner

You can never have too many wells


----------



## fsae99

A built in food and drink only cooler is priceless.


----------



## boat123

any updates


----------



## Creek Runner

And the fairing begins!








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## iMacattack

Looking forward to seeing it rigged out. Boat's been over a year in it's build process.


----------



## fishy82

Getting closer creekrunner. I am looking forward to seeing this one finished up.


----------



## Creek Runner

> Looking forward to seeing it rigged out. Boat's been over a year in it's build process.


You just had to bring that up didn't you! 

It has been a long wait, never thought it would have taken this long, but John was a 1 man part time show that got way behind. This will be the last Boggy Creek built soley by John himself. All new boats are under the new ownership with John being involed but not building them by himself.


----------



## stasponge31

The boat is looking great CreekRunner! I can't wait to see it all rigged up. Seeing it finalized will hopefully help me make up my mind on one and I will be able to get an order in!


----------



## iMacattack

Creek... the suspens has been killing us... ;D


----------



## jms

gettin' there !!

sweet rig,real sweet rig !


----------



## paint it black

Can't wait to see it done. Looks badass.


----------



## stasponge31

Hey CreekRunner, what was the hull slap while on the trolling motor/push pole like on that boat when you tested it?

Thanks in advance, Boney


----------



## blondmonkey777

The owner of boggy creek came into my work the other day and we talked about the boat. he said its going to be a one of a kind show boat, intrested to see it.


----------



## Creek Runner

> The owner of boggy creek came into my work the other day and we talked about the boat. he said its going to be a one of a kind show boat, intrested to see it.


One of a kind Maybe, Show boat now that might be an owner doing some selling!  ;D

I really had a hard time picking the console I wanted, I decided on the original one with a slight modification so it added some time to the build. John did an entire mock up of the my idea basically built it and just set it in the boat to see what it looked like.


----------



## DuckNut

knock knock
who's there?
'bout
'bout who?
'bout time this thing is done, eh?


----------



## Creek Runner

> knock knock
> who's there?
> 'bout
> 'bout who?
> 'bout time this thing is done, eh?


Yes it is, I had a stall in build! Will update soon.


----------



## Creek Runner

Just an update on this thread, I have sold this boat someone wanted it and offered me a lot more than I had in it so she is gone. The motor also has been sold to guy who put it on a 13' Allison. 

Another build coming soon!


----------



## Mike1974

That sucks... 

Reading that thread was like casting at tails then realizing it's Mullet!


----------



## firecat1981

Wait? What? So we don't even get to see it?


----------



## oysterbreath

WHAT!!!!! We waited 2 years to see it and all you can muster up is, "I sold it, for more than I bought it for!" Thanks for making me feel like the fella at the flee market who bought a brand new, still in the box, big screen TV for half off only to open it and realize that the box only has a cylinder block in it! I've been fleeced! ;-)


----------



## Creek Runner

Sorry guys as with everything with me 'It's always for sale for the right price" I wasn't looking to sell it, but a guy called me that saw it at the Metal Fab shop and he wanted. I quoted him some stupid $$$ and he said okay I got cash in hand. Had to let her go! Don't worry there will be another skiff in my future very soon.


----------



## Rosco

I just want to say thanks for documenting this build. I've learned from it and may have copied some concepts around the the hatch gutters


----------



## kstovall82

Man that sucks I was really liking where this build was going! :'(


----------



## cutrunner

Oh waht the $*[email protected]


----------

